# Is this plant dead?



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is it dead? I'm really not sure


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely not dead - it's still green and has some healthy (white) roots. The yellow indicates that it is being malnourished in some way - either not enough light, not enough CO2, or not enough iron. More than likely either lack of sufficient light or iron defficiency. Get the little guy back in the tank, invest in some root tabs, and make sure you're getting enough light Wattage for the tank. Generally, 1-2 Watts per gallon of tank water is on the low end, and you can tell what Wattage by looking at the bulb in your light fixture.

Another thing to note - most aquarium plants are grown at the growers partially out of water. They are usually swamp plants. If leaves are grown in air and then submerged some will turn yellow and "melt", but the plant will adapt and put out new leaves that will grow underwater. How long have you had this plant?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it could use some TLC.Looks like an amazon sword?If so those are emersed leaves(meaning it was grown out of water in a humid setting)and will eventually replace them with the submerged leaves that are longer and more slender.You can clip the roots off a little.This will encourage more root growth.Also id add a root tab for it as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd remove all the roots that are rotted before replanting.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I'd remove all the roots that are rotted before replanting.


Exactly. You should be able to easily remove the brownish roots as they are rotted. If they don't come off when you lightly rub them with your finger, just leave those ones there. Do not cut the white healthy ones. On healthy plants with big root systems you can, but not this guy.

What type of substrate do you have? Also as mentioned, root tabs will help bring him out of it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

James0816 said:


> .....root tabs will help bring him out of it.


him?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> him?


figuratively speaking of course.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help....Ill try those things later today


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

I did all that stuff you guys told me to.....there were like 3 white roots....is that bad? I think it is.....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Only a few roots is not bad - remember, these guys start out as bulbs with no roots. Plus, some plants (not sure about this one in particular) get a good portion of their nutrients directly from the water, as opposed to their root systems. He'll be fine.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah get rid of teh dead bits or bits that look like they have sen better days.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I predict

that plant will become huge and the roots will expand to fill your entire substrate.


(how that for going out on a limb (or leaf?)

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it's an Amazon, I don't think it is such a trip....out on the limb.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help...hopefully it'll be fine


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

When I do a water change, do I need to clean out the gravel around the plant?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

yasai6500 said:


> When I do a water change,


With sufficient plants never. the plants will remove all the nitrates and phosphates being generated.


> do I need to clean out the gravel around the plant?


no.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

ok cuz I only have that one so i think I still need to do water changes


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

yasai6500 said:


> ok cuz I only have that one so i think I still need to do water changes


Probably.

FWIW water changes will limit but not prevent changes in environment. So don't be surprised if nitrates get to high levels even with weekly water changes.

If you get the tank balanced out where nitrates are being (fully) consumed by the plants the nitrates will be 0 regardless of the water changes being performed.

my .02


----------

